# Another NC archer IN THE NEWS



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Way to go Keith...:clap:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Way to go Keith...:clap:


Sarge, I talked with Keith this morning. He said tell you to get busy and get the indoor schedule finished. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge, I talked with Keith this morning. He said tell you to get busy and get the indoor schedule finished. :wink:


:blah:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Way to go!*

Great shooting, Rangeplayer. Good to see archery getting some press


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge, I talked with Keith this morning. He said tell you to get busy and get the indoor schedule finished. :wink:


What he said!!!

And don't forget about us down here in the woods. Chewies like spots too.

We are truly blessed as a club to have TWO fine shooters like Keith and Cody Thompson among us. Both are members of the US Archery team and it is a pleasure to watch them shoot.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Great shooting guys. Looking forwards to getting it going with you both soon.
Show us what you got. Hopefully you two still aren't to big to get sat on the pine once and awhile. Hammer it home fellas. Bring the World Title home to Carolina!


----------

